# Flushing



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Dec 23, 2006)

Can someone please explain what it exactly means to flush 2 weeks before chopping?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 23, 2006)

idunnowhatsgoingon said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain what it exactly means to flush 2 weeks before chopping?


Yes, I can explain the two main outlooks on performing a nutrient flush on a MJ plant before harvest. The timing differs, but here's the story:

One group says:

If you stop all nutrient intake of the plant before harvest and just give it plain water, the plant will excise all of the unnatural nutrients and start working off the natural nutrients in the plant itself. This will make the plant taste better after curing, be less harsh, and many also say it makes the plant matter burn more evenly.

The second group says:

The photosynthesis process during the late flowering stages of MJ involves already reduced intake of nutrients naturally. The plant does what most living things do, and it slows it's intake of nutrients just prior to it's cycle ending. A plant has no notice at a micro level of nutrient intake, if a nutrient is natural or not. It's simply absorbing the minerals and water. After the plant matter is cured, it takes only 20% of it's harvest weight, and the amount of nutrients, artificial or not, would be so slight in mass, that it wouldn't affect anything as fickle as human taste buds. The harshness is a byproduct of the cure, not the nutrients.


**********
Well, there you go man. That's both of the major positions on that subject. As I told another poster, if you hear of any study that does testing in a lab environment, I'd like to read the results of a blind study.

I would also like to be a taste tester...


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Dec 23, 2006)

So basically once the trichs are cloudy...stops nutes and just water with plain water, wait two weeks, and chop em off?  Seems simple enough.


----------



## Tonto (Dec 23, 2006)

idunnowhatsgoingon said:
			
		

> So basically once the trichs are cloudy...stops nutes and just water with plain water, wait two weeks, and chop em off? Seems simple enough.


 
That's one way.... 
My plan is to wait until I see my first amber trich and switch out the water in my res to plain water for at least a week, up until I see a satisfactory amount of amber trichs. Keep in mind that I use Holland's Secrect and you don't have to flush as long as some others.


----------



## doc_goggles (Dec 24, 2006)

the theory of flushing for two weeks. I would assume that only applies to soil grown? I usually flush for 2-3 days tops. I've also harvested with nutes up to the day of harvest. Seems to my palate that the cure is what enhances the flavor.

If, in fact, I was to choose to always flush I can't imagine running plain water for two weeks. My cycle is only six weeks long and I can definitely say that the last two weeks are rather impressive. I would be afraid to cut nutes that long in a non-soil system.

Thoughts?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 24, 2006)

doc_goggles said:
			
		

> the theory of flushing for two weeks. I would assume that only applies to soil grown? I usually flush for 2-3 days tops. I've also harvested with nutes up to the day of harvest. Seems to my palate that the cure is what enhances the flavor.
> 
> If, in fact, I was to choose to always flush I can't imagine running plain water for two weeks. My cycle is only six weeks long and I can definitely say that the last two weeks are rather impressive. I would be afraid to cut nutes that long in a non-soil system.
> 
> Thoughts?


Hey DocG, I'm in the second group I mentioned below. The "flushing" thing is relatively new on the scene, and I've never seen a study that supports it. All I've heard is anecdotes that equally support both sides of the issue.

I'd love to see anyone's study on the issue. It may change my mind.

I've never "flushed". In my ebb and flow hydro, I let my plants have nutrients right up to the very second I shut off the timers and pumps for harvest.

"I love your stuff" is the most common expression I've heard from anyone who has smoked it. Among others like "Holy Crap" and "This stuff is awesome". I've never heard a soul say "Man, this stuff is harsh" Hhahahahaahaha.


----------



## KADE (Dec 24, 2006)

haha I usually always give a good double dose of monster bud 7 and 3 days b4 cuttin em down... just for a bigger bang.


----------



## T-Bone (Dec 24, 2006)

now, i have heard that the flushing can help say with using a dry fert. or time release like miracle grow, but using a liquid fert. you would not need to flush as they are not time release. not sure if this is correct. the initial claim i heard was to aid in flushing toxins from the roots to allow maximum intake to help buds thickin'. anyone now the real deal?
~T-Bone


----------



## Tonto (Dec 24, 2006)

I believe that flushing is done because there is salt build up inside the plant from nutes, it can cause lockout. I have been told that certain nutes need to be flushed on a more regular basis than others.


----------



## KID (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with fluid on this.I use pure blend for fert.I veg clones for six weeks,fertilzing 3 of 4 waterings.I then flower anywhere from 7 to 14 weeks depending on the strain.I still use N the first half of flowerimg(longer for the haze),then only P.About 2 weeks before harvest,I flush each plant untill about a gallon of liquid comes through the bottom of the pot.From there,I use plain water and get tasty well burning smoke after the cure(which is a different subject).


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 25, 2006)

KID said:
			
		

> About 2 weeks before harvest,I flush each plant untill about a gallon of liquid comes through the bottom of the pot.From there,I use plain water and get tasty well burning smoke after the cure.


 
I don't flush and I get tasty, well burning smoke after the cure as well.

As I said, all I keep hearing is "I've heard, Someone told me, a guy I know".

If you can find me a study done by anyone that supports flushing prior to a harvest, I'd love to read it.

Personally, I think it's an "Old Wives Tale" that has been spread around so much that too many people think it's true.

If it makes you "think" it tastes better and burns better, then by all means, flush!

Hhahahahahaa, Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## KID (Dec 25, 2006)

If Im not mistaken,I read something along those lines in the MJ growers guid (mel franks??).Its been a long time though,I will try to look it up.It makes me feel better.What comes out the bottom stinks,and it doesnt seem to affect health or weight.LOL Merry Xmas.KID


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Dec 30, 2006)

Interesting.  I have two belladonna plants growing now.  I'll flush one, and give nutes to the other up till harvest.  I'm using liquid botanicare organic pro bloom at the moment for flowering.  We'll see what is what.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Dec 30, 2006)

idunnowhatsgoingon said:
			
		

> Interesting. I have two belladonna plants growing now. I'll flush one, and give nutes to the other up till harvest. I'm using liquid botanicare organic pro bloom at the moment for flowering. We'll see what is what.


You'll need to do many "double blind" taste tests that are arranged by a neutral person who has no idea why he/she is doing this. Each toke must be the same size, and taken from a clean pipe or an equal sized joint.

Only one taste per/sample.

The person rolling should be the only person who knows what is in each sample. This is the key to a blind study.

You cannot know which is which until after ALL testing is done.

I would suggest using at least ten samples of each plant and tell the roller to switch joints on you like two of one, one of the other, then three of one and two of the other.

This way, you will have absolutely no idea which is which.

I'm betting that this test will show that both are equal.

The drying and curing has to be identical also.

The secret to a double blind taste test is that you don't have any way to know which sample is being given to you, and the person giving it to you doesn't know why you are doing the test, but understands that it has to be exact. This should be monitored by a person who knows all of it, but keeps their mouth shut. This third person keeps score without either of the other persons knowing the results until the entire test is complete. This keeps it honest and with no personal opinion entering the test.


----------



## KID (Dec 30, 2006)

I think I would be able to give myself an honest opinion on this.I am probably my biggest critique.Ive always flushed and never really experimented with this,but am constantly testing flavors,burning properties etc.Everyone I smoke with cant seem to tell the difference(or dont care).I say they tasye a little burnt or "chemy",and they look at me like Im wierd.Anyway,LOL on the experiment.


----------

